# LYOTO MACHIDA is training at AKA



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

*LYOTO MACHIDA is training at AKA - New pics add*



> UFC welterweight, Mike Swick tweeted that Lyoto Machida is changing things up and will be training at the American Kickboxing Academy (AKA) for a few weeks to prepare for his UFC 123 bout against Quinton “Rampage” Jackson:












http://www.mmaresolutions.com/ufc-123-lyoto-machida-is-training-at-the-american-kickboxing-academy


Awesome ! i would pay to watch Machida and cain sparring .
This actually made me excited for cain and kos fights too , they must learning alot from machida .


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wouldn't it be sexy if he wore a more smooth spandex?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Good stuff....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Not denying it is true...but are you sure that is him?

Really doesn't look like Lyoto.

edit: wait look at the eyebrows...must be him with a unibrow like that. Must just be the goofy smile that threw me off.

Anyways good for for him the more variety of experience he gets the better.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

he trained at AKA for the Ortiz fight aswell.

he has already praised Cain and all of Blackhouse know he is the real deal and likely Cain vs JDS will decide the division and who is the "baddest man on the planet"


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Not denying it is true...but are you sure that is him?
> 
> Really doesn't look like Lyoto.
> 
> ...


Are you being serious? It looks exactly like Lyoto lol


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Good to hear he's mixing it up. I wish more fighters would do this *cough*BJ*cough*


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Good for Lyoto to be training there.
Seems like he´s really into learning effective mma wrestling, no better place for that than with the likes of Fitch and Kosheck.
Good for Kosheck as well to sparr with Lyoto, it will give him a very nice preparation for the bout against GS standing wise. I´m still hoping GSP rapes him though .

P.S. - I´m re-watching TUF 1. Lol at Swick, he was really fat back then!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I read this earlier, great news!

Maybe it's also because Black House is kinda bleeding right now^^ with the Nog brothers out, Silva out, Aldo who has a fight in two days.. 

Seems like sparring alone at Black House these days^^


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm getting chills just thinking about it, like the time when Mousasi-GSP worked together.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd love to see him work his wrestling with Daniel Cormier and Cain Velasquez and hopefully he can work with Cain and Cormier on their standup...

this is great for those camps...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

lets be honest, wrestling isnt blackhouse strength.

thats why he trained for Ortiz at AKA and now Rampage.

I like Munoz but we have seen his MMA wrestling is lacking, bigtime.

Cain, Fitch and Kos on the other hand, the elite of the elite in terms of MMA wrestling.

good move by Machida.

I saw a Cain interview talking about training with Machida for the Ortiz fight and how amazing he thought Machida was with his style. 

He said he learned a few things but honestly in the limited time and with Machidas unique style, its hard to really implement his stuff into your own game.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

A nice video of Cain and Machida sparring would be a real treat.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Machida actually looks bigger than Cain in this picture of them together.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well as Bobby mentioned all of his sparring-partners are either injured or in the US (He could train at Black House LA if he wanted) but using this opportunity to branch out and visit different camps is a great idea 

Lyoto is only gonna get better, war Machida!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Dmaster23 said:


> Machida actually looks bigger than Cain in this picture of them together.


I guess Cain saw what happened when Carwin put on extra weight against Lensar. Unfortunately for him I think he might have gone too far the other way as Lyoto is a small LHW.



Budhisten said:


> Well as Bobby mentioned all of his sparring-partners are either injured or in the US (He could train at Black House LA if he wanted) but using this opportunity to branch out and visit different camps is a great idea
> 
> Lyoto is only gonna get better, war Machida!


I think most of the Blackhouse fighters do their training camps in LA and only do their offseason training down in Brazil.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> lets be honest, wrestling isnt blackhouse strength.
> 
> thats why he trained for Ortiz at AKA and now Rampage.
> 
> ...


Not only Rampage, but Rashad is back on wrestling, a rematch would be a very diferent fight from the first.
And let´s not forget Jones is on his away up the ladder.
One gotta be prepared for that twister!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Main, Cain's head is the only thing on that picture that hasn't dropped too much weight!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Machida doenst really need better wrestling. His tkd is very good and his td are even better. He needs a better groundgame.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Uchaaa said:


> Machida doenst really need better wrestling. His tkd is very good and his td are even better. He needs a better groundgame.


Agreed. He has incredible TDD and TD's. His Ju Jitsu needs some work imo.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I think is BJJ is actually good . he does have a win over Rafael Lovato Jr. in bjj match .


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

What Lyoto needs is the ability to keep the fight on the ground if he needs it to. Against Shogun he wasn´t able to keep him down there for long.


----------



## pinoyrocket (Sep 21, 2010)

Great pick! It will only make him better.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Guymay said:


> I think is BJJ is actually good . he does have a win over Rafael Lovato Jr. in bjj match .


It didnt seem too good against Rua and he did almost get subbed by Tito Ortiz. 

Im not saying its bad or any thing, i just feel he could work more on that area of his game.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He definitely needs more confidence in his top control.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i see no evidence that his BJJ is anything but top notch.

Controlling guys from top position is often done better by wrestlers than BJJ guys, which is again why i said he needs to work on his wrestling.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It's great for Machida that he's doing this camp at AKA, where they have amazing wrestlers.
I am confident Lyoto can learn so much at AKA when it comes to wrestling, but in order to become an elite wreslter, wich seems to become a MUST these days, Machida would need to spend more time at AKA, or intensify his wrestling training.
When you have such dominant and powerful wrestlers at LHW, such as Jones, Rashad, Bader or Davis, it's an excellent idea to elevate your wrestling.
But seing how he is going against Rampage next, i would say for now he will do just fine.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I'm getting chills just thinking about it, like the time when Mousasi-GSP worked together.


lol I know what you mean man, it's good stuff


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i see no evidence that his BJJ is anything but top notch.
> 
> Controlling guys from top position is often done better by wrestlers than BJJ guys, which is again why i said he needs to work on his wrestling.


Yeh, completely agree there!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Dmaster23 said:


> Machida actually looks bigger than Cain in this picture of them together.


One thing they have in common is that they both look like they have enormous heads in that picture. Tito would be jealous.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Smart Move , Rampage i have a feeling is tired of getting out pointed i can see him using his wrestling. 

Working with Cain will help Lyoto.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So Machida is about a football field away from where i live??? I feel pretty honored. I should camp outside of AKA and get some pictures for you guys. I could literally drive to AKA within 2-3min. GO MACHIDA!!


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Leed said:


> Wouldn't it be sexy if he wore a more smooth spandex?


xDDD:thumbsup:


----------



## bigmarky (Jul 23, 2010)

confused why there are so many machida fan bois
but u all despise fitch/kos

it's the same concept...its point winning.

if u want to complain about point winning then dont root for one type vs another

greg jackson/aka/etc


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

bigmarky said:


> confused why there are so many machida fan bois
> but u all despise fitch/kos
> 
> it's the same concept...its point winning.
> ...


Probably because there is a difference between seeing someone hit someone else in the face for three rounds standing up and seeing someone lay on top of someone else for the same period of time. 

Besides, Machida's fighting style does lend itself to some pretty spectacular KO's (Evans, Silva) or stand up wars (Shogun 1). Another point to consider is that while both fighters are standing up there will always be a chance for either of them to land a punch/kick/elbow/knee that will end the fight (Shogun 2) whereas when you have fighters laying on top of each other this scenario becomes implausible.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Machida is more like Frankie Edgar imo


except ppl around here hate on Frankie like crazy.


----------



## LightweightFighter (Jul 10, 2006)

well i like frankie but i think it's cause machida just have a better look and he has actually finished fighters already. frankie's in n out style never looked like it has ever rocked anyone.

as long as machida doesn't gas, he has more than enough skill to outwrestle rampage. rampage will is gonna break like he always does


----------



## bigmarky (Jul 23, 2010)

ya, i wouldn't call franky the same as lyoto

remember when tito had that choke going on machida

he got out of it

let's see when franky deals with "crayon boy" (maynard)


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

ummm Frankie was making BJ Penn in top position on the ground look like nothing, he scrambled out easily and he took down BJ easily.

BJ Penn BJJ > Machida


and your saying cuz he escaped a choke from the BJJ wiz known as Tito?? sarcasm?


----------



## bigmarky (Jul 23, 2010)

ya you're right... when i watched it , nothing really impressed me but if he got out of bj's control then he should be able to get out of maynards though G is much bigger/stronger


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> So Machida is about a football field away from where i live??? I feel pretty honored. I should camp outside of AKA and get some pictures for you guys. I could literally drive to AKA within 2-3min. GO MACHIDA!!


Can normal people train at aka?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Cain walked into that gym a "normal" guy with some wrestling experience.

AKA prides itself on building fighters from the ground up, not just taking on already established fighters.

So you can definitely be an everyday type guy and join that gym, just be ready to get your ass beatdown cuz they spar more then just about every other gym.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Dmaster23 said:


> Machida actually looks bigger than Cain in this picture of them together.


lol...wtf :laugh:

PHOTOSHOP TO THE MAX


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Sekou said:


> lol...wtf :laugh:
> 
> PHOTOSHOP TO THE MAX


 that photo was posted by Cain on his own site, CainMMA.


I highly doubt its a fake. Cain just carries alot of weight in his lower body and is very thick (high density).

Some guys are just built differently and dont look as heavy as they really are. You can see it in his strength the way he manhandled Rothwell who cuts to 265.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dmaster23 said:


> Machida actually looks bigger than Cain in this picture of them together.


There has to be something weird with that picture... Why do all the lower weight class guys look bigger then the higher weight class guys when they take pics together. :confused02:



Uchaaa said:


> Can normal people train at aka?


Yeah they can... but the Pros obviously have a couple hours to themselves each day. I trained there for about 6 months met all the coaches and surprisingly out of all the pro's it was Koscheck who was training with the beginners the most. That guy was ALWAYS in the gym. It started getting a bit expensive for how much i was going because with school and a job i couldn't find the time really. Im planning to go back soon if i can get some stuff in order.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Machida is more like Frankie Edgar imo
> 
> except ppl around here hate on Frankie like crazy.


Though, very different styles, I can see the similarity as far as defensive wizards. 

Frankie does get a lot of hate around here, I would go as far as to say Edgar is better than Machida, hard to judge yet, but we will see in the coming years.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> There has to be something weird with that picture... Why do all the lower weight class guys look bigger then the higher weight class guys when they take pics together. :confused02:


It's called running away from their own weight class, like pretty much the entire middleweight division.

Give you an example: Chael Sonnen walks around at 220+. Jon Jones at 230. Cain at 240. Yet the weight classes are 80lbs apart. *Weight class is just an escape method to avoid facing someone you can't beat. * 

K-1 has done just fine with two weight classes: 155 and unlimited. Boxing's weight classes are a joke too, when a good boxer can move up 10+ weight classes and tool everybody. There is no substitute for skill.

Asside from Shogun, Machida, and Rashad Evans, pretty much the entire LHW division is guys afraid to fight at HW. Ryan Bader is probably the biggest example of this.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

machida will fight like jon fitch against rampage, i will bank on it.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

If Machida is in San Jose, he'll probably be at the Strikeforce event on the 9th.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

astrallite said:


> It's called running away from their own weight class, like pretty much the entire middleweight division.
> 
> Give you an example: Chael Sonnen walks around at 220+. Jon Jones at 230. Cain at 240. Yet the weight classes are 80lbs apart. *Weight class is just an escape method to avoid facing someone you can't beat. *
> 
> ...


I feel you on this BUT it isnt just LHW division that iv seen this in. For some reason most pics i see the lower weight class guy always looks bigger. Most recent example is the Dan Hardy & Bisping pic.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well about the weight classes, I don't get how BJ Penn, for example, can ever weigh 155lbs without being a bag of bones - he's 5'9 and decently built at the weigh ins. I'm 5'5, well-built but not fat, and I top 165lbs easy - if I put on more muscle I wouldn't even be able to fight Welterweight, and I don't body build.

I guess some people are just heavier and denser, like E Lit Er Ate said. Definately many guys in UFC who should (or at least could) be fighting at a heavier weight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

bigmarky said:


> confused why there are so many machida fan bois
> but u all despise fitch/kos
> 
> it's the same concept...its point winning.
> ...


uhm...but what if I enjoy one type but not another?

I'm gonna have everyone over for hamburgers, but instead of hamburgers i'm gonna switch to liver burgers at the last second. I mean they are both burgers, I can't see anyone liking "one type vs another".


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sekou said:


> lol...wtf :laugh:
> 
> PHOTOSHOP TO THE MAX


Cain is a freaking tiny HW, who clearly carries a lot of weight in his lower body. 

Don't you guys remember the pics of Cain and Bader? Bader looked way bigger than Cain. 

Cain is tiny. He could have easily fought at LHW and probably does not do so to avoid matches with Bader and also because HW has a much thinner talent pool. People need to stop forgetting that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Cain is a freaking tiny HW, who clearly carries a lot of weight in his lower body.
> 
> Don't you guys remember the pics of Cain and Bader? Bader looked way bigger than Cain.
> 
> Cain is tiny. He could have easily fought at LHW and probably does not do so to avoid matches with Bader and also because HW has a much thinner talent pool. People need to stop forgetting that.


That is pretty nuts to know that Bader is probably 225+. That's one of his main attributes is he's very strong for 205. Good point about Cain maybe not fighting at LHW because of his team mate. Nonetheless Cain is wrecking shop and I can't wait to see the championship fight. Enter JDS...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Bader is not Cains MMA teammate. He was his college teammate.

Cain wrestled at HW in college. Bader wrestled at LHW.

Cain wrestled at HW his senior year of HS aswell.

Cain is a HW because thats what he has been competing in his entire life, he is used to using speed and technique to overcome size and strength.


He may be able to cut to 205 but i see no reason that he should.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im a big fan of AKA, i hope Kos and Cain have learnt some stuff off Machida


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Bader is not Cains MMA teammate. He was his college teammate.
> 
> Cain wrestled at HW in college. Bader wrestled at LHW.
> 
> ...


I'm not suggesting he should at all. Look how successful he's been as the smaller faster HW.

Perhaps his choice has nothing at all to do with his friend (Bader), I was just tossing that out there along with the thinner talent pool idea as possibilities why.

Either way, he isn't a huge HW.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Velasquez would be impossible to take down if he had Machida's knowledge of Sumo aswell.

Edit: And Lesnar isn't gonna like Cain if he can't get him on his back.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Cain is a freaking tiny HW, who clearly carries a lot of weight in his lower body.
> 
> Don't you guys remember the pics of Cain and Bader? Bader looked way bigger than Cain.
> 
> Cain is tiny. He could have easily fought at LHW and probably does not do so to avoid matches with Bader and also because HW has a much thinner talent pool. People need to stop forgetting that.


Don't forget that Bader is standing a step or two above Cain and it's not exactly a very good photo to compare the two.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I'm not suggesting he should at all. Look how successful he's been as the smaller faster HW.
> 
> Perhaps his choice has nothing at all to do with his friend (Bader), I was just tossing that out there along with the thinner talent pool idea as possibilities why.
> 
> Either way, he isn't a huge HW.


 i hear you. i honestly just think he went HW cuz thats what he always has been wrestling at. It prob didnt cross his mind to cut.

Im sure it had nothing to do with Bader. They train together sometimes but are not teammates. Bader was at Arizona combat but now has his own gym, Cain has always been at AKA.

BTW, alot of guys pass thru AKA, AA, Sonnen, Machida, Rogers and many others, i dont think that means guys there wont fight them if it came down to it.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Took this from Brian Cobb's facebook page, found it on the Machida page...



> Finished sparring at aka in san jose. Herschel walker, cain, koscheck, fitch, swick, josh thomson, lyoto machida and his little bro there.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i hear you. i honestly just think he went HW cuz thats what he always has been wrestling at. It prob didnt cross his mind to cut.
> 
> Im sure it had nothing to do with Bader. They train together sometimes but are not teammates. Bader was at Arizona combat but now has his own gym, Cain has always been at AKA.
> 
> BTW, alot of guys pass thru AKA, AA, Sonnen, Machida, Rogers and many others, i dont think that means guys there wont fight them if it came down to it.


Bj Penn, Bobby Lashley N many more.


----------

